# Me playing the Op Post Nocturne by Chopin.



## Aro (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello people, I am new to this forum, so I decided that I would start posting a video of my playing, I hope you like it! I have been taking piano lessons for about 3 years. I would gladly accept any kind of comments on my playing


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Technically, it's very nice, and certainly wonderful for three years of playing!

If you want some constructive criticism, I would make two main points: the first, Chopin in particular ought to be pulled about a lot more in terms of the emotion you draw from the piece. You play very solidly, which can be good at times, but the overall effect is a bit dry. Secondly, just have a higher attention to detail - for example, try to really emphasise the rests in the opening bars instead of letting the notes hang, and double-check the rhythm in the right-hand of the middle-section.


----------



## Aro (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you for the reply Polednice ! I really know what you are talking about when calling my playing somewhat dry. I put emotion on the piece when I play it alone in my room however this was a live performance and I really found it difficult to concentrate on the emotion of the piece and was just trying not to ruin it by hitting a wonrg note  I really should learn how to master my anxiety on stage !!


----------



## Xytech (Apr 7, 2011)

Mastering anxiety on stage is a lifelong pursuit...


----------



## Aro (Sep 19, 2011)

I know and I still have a lot to learn! Concentration is the key to the greatest result possible i believe.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

If you get that anxiety mastered, you'll certainly have my admiration. That's what stopped me ever wanting to take my piano performance any further than I did.


----------



## Aro (Sep 19, 2011)

Well, I am taking lessons in order to join a Music University next year, music is the thing I want to do in life, and certainly live performances will come and go, thus I will need to master that ! And I believe the mastering of anxiety on stage comes with experience.


----------

